# Permanent no dpms for console and X



## Spartrekus (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello

I would like to make permanent no dpms for console and X.
Which recommendation(s) might be given please?

So far, I used:

```
export DISPLAY=:0 ; xset s off ;  xset -dpms ;  xset s noblank  ; setterm -blank 0
```

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Beastie (Jan 6, 2019)

I have the `xset` commands in ~/.xinitrc so they run when I launch `xinit`. I'm not sure setting the DISPLAY environment variable is really necessary though. But yeah that's pretty much how anyone disables DPMS.

Do you have any specific needs? Anything not working properly?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 6, 2019)

Beastie said:


> I have the `xset` commands in ~/.xinitrc so they run when I launch `xinit`. I'm not sure setting the DISPLAY environment variable is really necessary though. But yeah that's pretty much how anyone disables DPMS.
> 
> Do you have any specific needs? Anything not working properly?



maybe in the /etc/... 
well the raspberry pi with FreeBSD by defaults has no dpms, which is quite nice actually .... I believe.


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Spartrekus, mostly DPMS is autodetected and enabled by Xorg. You could disable it via Xorg configuration by adding this section

```
Section "Extensions"
    Option      "DPMS" "Disable"
EndSection
```
either to your xorg.conf or to your monitor or extensions file if you use /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory (recommended).
You can use x11/xset to modify DPMS and screensaver from the CLI.



Spartrekus said:


> I would like to make permanent no dpms for console and X.



https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons. Im in doubt that it is enabled or even possible in console with VT. So you just need to disable it for X.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 6, 2019)

Lanakus said:


> Hi Spartrekus, mostly DPMS is autodetected and enabled by Xorg. You could disable it via Xorg configuration by adding this section
> 
> ```
> Section "Extensions"
> ...




I dont know how it works but on raspberry this folder is empty: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 6, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> I dont know how it works but on raspberry this folder is empty: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d


This folder is empty by default. After x11/xorg installation most common devices are automatically detected so don't require any manual config besides you have a reason to (Nvidia card etc.). So you maybe have no configuration file for Xorg.

If you want or have to configure it on your own Xorg looks for configuration files under /usr/local/etc/X11. This method is recommended cause it keeps app files seperate from base system files (/etc/...).
You can use a single file therein or multiple file which are typically stored under /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.  Multiple files are easier and more flexible since you don't have to configure everything but rather what you need. You have to create these files (e.g. 10-monitor.conf) on your own.

Apart from that storing Xorg configuration in the legacy /etc/X11/ still works.

Thats just theory so do you have a single /etc/X11/xorg.conf on your rasperry?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 6, 2019)

I could not find any xorg.conf


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ok, all the better. Then create the file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf with this Input

```
Section "Extensions"
    Option      "DPMS" "Disable"
EndSection
```


----------

